# iOS 4.1 lässt sich nun auch ohne SIM-Sperre nutzen



## Newsfeed (20 Oktober 2010)

Wenige Tage nach dem Erscheinen der Jailbreak-Tools für Apples Smartphone-Betriebssystem hat das Dev Team wie erwartet eine angepasste Version des PwnageTools entwickelt.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Club02 (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: iOS 4.1 lässt sich nun auch ohne SIM-Sperre nutzen*

Und am iPhone 3G? Denn da war 4.0 ja das totale Debakel ..... :wall:

Ich mach vorerst kein update - ich fürchte, dass das 3er iPhone auch eher langsamer wird .... ?


----------

